# New v2 Muffin factory parts list



## Jbanks (May 25, 2019)

So I know that the DIP switches have changed to 4 of the 5 switch DIP’s. It appears the 4 10 pin outs are the same for the DIP switches. Is there anything else different from V1?

Also, are the 2 SPDT switches for Si/GE or Si/LED just on/on? The BoM only lists the 3 DPDT switches. 

Thanks,
James


----------



## Robert (May 25, 2019)

I'll get it posted in just a bit.   There are a few additional parts, but nothing major.  

The SPDT's should be On/Off/On.


----------



## Jbanks (May 31, 2019)

Ok. I’ve soldered in the components but clueless how the DIP switch’s 1) reach out wide enough to the socket holes-do I have to angle the sockets inward? 

2) how do the 2 5 switch DIPs both fit on the socket (10 slots for 2 5-pin switches) with the v2 gap between every 5 DIP’s. 

Probably should wait for the build docs.? noticed there are some resistor changes as well.


----------



## Robert (May 31, 2019)

You were supposed to get a dipswitch adapter board with the Muffin Factory PCB, did you not receive one of these?


----------



## Jbanks (May 31, 2019)

Oh I see. It all sits on top. I’m so dumb. Thanks. Also are the DPDT on off on? Or On on on?


----------



## Robert (May 31, 2019)

If you use the faceplate you can ignore the labels on the adapter module, those are for when you mount the dipswitches internally.
The notch in the adapter board is for access to the LED pins when soldering.

The DPDTs are two position ON/ON.

I'll try to get the drill template wrapped up and posted ASAP.


----------



## yanivt (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi,
Any ETA on the latest Muffin Factory build doc and drill template?
Thanks!


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 25, 2019)

I think most of the values are silk screened on the pcb if that helps.


----------



## MR909 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi am after the V2 parts list/drill template too


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2019)

Updated build docs are posted now.


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 15, 2019)

Robert said:


> Updated build docs are posted now.


The drill template on the new one is the same as the old one I think...


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2019)

Good catch, updated.   =)


----------

